# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Origjina e ilirëve

## oliver55

Popujt që u bënë më të njohur në historinë e lashtë të Ballkanit janë Grekët, Ilirët dhe Trakët. Ilirët, si trashëgimtarë të pellazgëve, janë ndër banorët më të lashtë të Gadishuliit Ballkanik. Ata janë autoktonë. Kulturën, gjuhën dhe tiparet antropogjike ilirët i formuan në vendin e tyre, në pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, aty ku shkrimtarët antikë i përmendin në veprat e tyre. Trevat e shtrirjes së popullsisë ilire janë mjaftë të gjera; ato përfshijnë të gjithë pjesën perëndimore të Gadishullit, në veri, e diri te gjiri i Ambrakisë (Prevezë), në jug, kurse në lindje deri te tokat përreth liqenit Lyhind (liqeni i Ohrit). Grupe të veçanta ilirësh u vendosën edhe në Italinë e Jugut. Këto janë fiset mesape dhe japige. Emri ietnik ILIR shfaqet në veprat antike që në shek. V.p.K., kurse emrat e disa fiseve ilire fillojnë e përmendës që në shek.XII p.K. nga Homeri. Por koha e formimit të etnosit ilir është shumë e lashtë. Fillimet e origjinës ilire janë që në mesin e mijëvjeçarit të dytë p.K., që nga periudha e bronzit të mesëm, kur fillojnë të formohen tiparet etnike ilire. Në epokën e hekurit (mijëvjeçari i fundit p.K.) ilirët u formuan plotësisht, duke trashëguar nga epokat më të hershme eneolitike dhe të bronzit tipare kulturore gjuhësore e antropologjike etnike. Teoria e vjetër që i bën ilirët të ardhur nga Evropa Qendrore, në shekujt XII-XI p.K., është rrëzuar nga studimet e kryera pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Vetë fakti që varrimet me urna, karakteristike për popujt e Evropër Qendrore, nuk janë tipike për trevat e shtrirjes së ilirëve, por ndeshen vetëm në zona të kufizuara, të rralla, dëshmon kundër teorisë së ardhjes së ilirëve në Ballkan nga veriu. Gjurmët e kulturave të Evropës Qendrore, që ndeshen në Iliri, janë rezultat i kontakteve kulturore, tregtare e të lëvizjes së artizanëve të punimit të metaleve.

2. Fiset kryesore ilirie

Ndër fiset më të përmendura ilirie janë taulantët, adrianët, dardanët, dalmarët, albanët, penestët, molosët, kaonët, thesprorët etj.

- TAULANTËT: Banonin në zonën e Adriatikut, që nga lumi Vjosa, deri në prapatokën e Dyrrahut. Ky fis luajti një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në historinë ilire të shek. IV-III p.K., duke u vënë në krye të shtetit ilir, të cilin e kishin krijuar më parë enkelejtë. Në trevat e taulantëve më vonë shfaqet fisi i Albanëve dhe i Parthinëve.

- ENKELEJTË: Banonin në krahinat përreth liqenit të Ohrit. Ata krijuan dinastinë e parë të Mbretërisë Ilire, në fund të shek. V p.K. Një nga qytetet e tyre kryesore ishte Enkelana. Pas shek. IV ata nuk përmenden më. Në trevat e fisit të enkelejve përmenden edhe dasaretët. Enkelejtë kanë qenë peshkatarë të zotë.

- DASARETËT: Janë një fis i madh në Ilirinë Juglindore. Njiheshin në lashtësi sidomos për prodhimin e drithërave të bukës. Një qytet me të njohura ishte Pelioni (qyteza në Selcë të Poshtme të Pogradecit). Qytet tjetër i madh i këtij fisi ishte edhe Antipatra (Berati).

- ALBANËT: Banonin në prapatokën e qytetit të Dyrrahut. Kryeqendra e tyre ishte Albanopoli (Zgërdheshi i Krujës). Fisi i albanëve i dha emrin e vet shqiptarëve, gjatë mesjetës së hershme, kur ata njihen si albanë, arbër.

- ARDIANËT: Fillimisht shtriheshin rreth gjirit të Rizonit dhe të lumit Neretva. Ardianët e shtrinë pushtetin e vet në të gjitha krahinat e tjera që më parë ishin nën sundimin e taulantëve. Ardianët luajtën një rol shumë të madh në luftërat kundër pushtusve romakë, gjatë shek.III-II p.K., në kohën kur sundoi dinastia ardiane e Mbretërisë Ilire. Kryeqendra e ardianëve ishte Shkodra.

- DARDANËT: Ishin fisi më i madh ilir që u vu në krye të Mbretërisë Dardane,, në Ballkanin Qendror, kryesisht në Kosovë. Dy fise të tjera dardane të njohura ishin thunatët dhe galabrët. Qyteti më i rëndësishëm i dardanëve ka qenë Damastioni, i njohur si kryeqendër e nxjerrjes së metaleve. Dardanët përmendën si luftëtarë të fortë xehtarë shumë të mirë, blegtorë dhe tregtarë të njohur.

- DALMATËT: Banonin në brigjet e Adritikut. Ishin blegtorë të njohur; shquheshin për punimin e llojeve të ndryshme të veshjeve prej liri e leshi. Veshja e njohur me emrin dalmatika në shekujt e parë u përdor edhe nga aristokracia romake, prej nga kaloi edhe në veshjen rituale kishtare. Qyteti më i njohur i tyre ka qenë Delmini.

- PENESTËT: Banonin në luginën e Drinit të Zi e përreth saj. Përmenden për herë të parë në vitet 170-169 p.K. Luajtën rol të rëndësishëm në Luftën e Tretë Ilire- romake. Përfshiheshin në Mbretërinë Ardiane. Kishin 14 qytete e kështjella, ndër të cilat përmendën Uskana, Oeneu, Draudaku etj. Meqenëse pranuan garnizone romake në qendrat e tyre,maqedonasit ua shkretuan vendin.

- MOLOSËT: Janë një nga tri fiset kryesore qe banonin në qendër të Epirit antik dhe që luajtën një rol shumë të rëndësishëm drejtues në historinë e lindjes dhe të formimit të shtetit të Epirit.

- KAONËT: Ky fis epirot kishte shtrirje të gjërë, që nga lumi Thyamis (sot lumi Kallama), deri në luginë e Drinosit, në Gjirokastër, Kryeqendra e kaonëve, Foinike (Finiqi i Sarandës), në shek.III p.K. u bë kryeqendra e gjithë shtetit të Epirit. Qytet tjetër i madh i kaonëve ishte Antigonea (Saraqinishti i Gjirokastrës).

- THESPORTËT: Banonin në Epir, në jug të lumit të sotëm Kallama, deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë. Përmenden në shkrimet e lashta që nga shek. V.p.K., si fis që sundoheshin nga dy kryetarë të zgjedhur çdo vit nga gjiri i parisë.

3. Vendbanimet dhe varrezat Ilire
Vendbanimet ilire të periudhës së hekurit (shek.XI-V p.K.) ndodhen në vende të ngritura kodrinore e malore, ku kishin edhe një mbrojtje të sigurt natyrore. Përreth tyre kalonin rrugët tradicionale të komunikimit. Disa prej tyre ishin vazhdim i bnimeve më të lashta, bronzit e fillimi i epokës së hekurit. Vendbanimet ilire ishin të fortifikuara dhe të hapura. Vazhduan të përdorëshin edhe vendbnime të tipit palafit. Tipi i parë i vendbanimit ishte i fortifikuar me mure prej guri ose me rrethim të drunjtë. Kishte edhe vendbanime të rrethuara me ledhe prej dheu. Qteza e Gajtanit (në afërsi të Shkodrës) është vendbanimi më tipik për trevat e Ilirisë së Jugut. Ajo është e ngritur mbi një lartësi jo të madhe. I gjithë vendbanimi është i fortifikuar me mure guri të trasha rreth 3 m. Dy faqet e murit janë të punuara me mure guri të thyer. Fortifikimet në këtë kohë nuk kanë qenë të pajisura me kulla mbrojtese. Porta e vendbanimit të Gajtanit është e punuar me gurë të mëdhenj, të latuar më mirë. Banesat kanë qenë prej druri, në trajtë kasollesh, të ngritura në faqet e malit, brenda sistemit fortifikues. Sipërfaqja e këtyre vendbanimeve është 4-5 ha. Ka edhe vendbanime me përmasa më të mëdha, deri në 15 ha. Vendbqanimet e kësaj kohe kanë pasur ekonomi fshatare, me një artizanat të zhvilluar të qeramikës e të metaleve. Mënyra karakteristike e varrimit për ilirët ishte varrimi në tuma, në kodra artificiale prej dheu. Përmasat e këtyre tumabe shkojnë në lartësinë 0,50-4 m, kurse diametri nga 15-32 m. Në mesi e çdo tume ndodhej varri qendror, varrimi i parë. Ai vihej në sipërfaqe të tokës ose i futur në taban. Herë-herë ky varr rrethohej me një unazë të madhe prej gurësh. E gjithë kjo sipërfaqe mbulohej me dhe e gurë, duke krijuar një kodër ku vazhdonin të bëheshin varrimet.
4. Kolonitë helene në Iliri
Helenët themeluan kolonitë e para të tyre në brigjet e Jonit dhe të Adriatikut Lindor, në shek. VIII p.K. në Ambraki (Artë) dhe në Korkyrë (Korfuz), ku qenë vendosur tregtarët librunë, të cilët kishin zbritur nga viset veriore të Ilirisë. Në vitin 627 p.K. helenët themeluan Dyrrahun (Durrësi), kurse në vitin 588 p.K. themeluan Apoloninë (Pojani i FIerit), mbi bazën e vendbanimëve më të vjetra ilire. Më vonë themeluan edhe koloni të tjera si Farin (Hvar), Isen (Vish) dhe Korkyrën e Zezë (korculla). Themelimi i kolonive ndikoi në rritjen dhe në zhvillimin e tregtisë së ilirëve me botën helene dhe në futjen e kulturës helene në trevat e Ilirisë. Dyrrahu, që mbante edhe emrin Epidamm, që në shek. V p.K. u kthye në një qytet-shtet (polis) të zhvilluar. Interesat e mëdha që kishte Greqia për këtë qytet bënë që për shkak të grindjeve që kishin plasur në Dyrrah, të fillonte lufta e Peloponezit, e cila fërfshiu Greqinë dhe vazhdoi për 30 vjet rresht. Ilirët lejoheshin të vendoseshin në Dyrrah, prandaj kjo koloni pati një numër të madh ilirësh. Dyrrahu shumë shpejt u shndërrua në një port të rëndësishëm dhe u njoh si porti më i madh i Adriatikut. Që në shek. V.p.K ky qytet preu monedhën e vet prej rgjendi. Cicerroni i thotë se Dyrrahu u kthye në koloni romake. Apolonia ishte qyteti më i madh ndër 30 qytetet qe në antikitet mbanin këtë emër. Edhe ky qytet-shtet, që në shek. V.p.K. preu monedhën e vet të argjendë, e cila u përhap shumë në Ballkan e jshtë tij. Apolonia nuk ishte vetëm qendër e rëndësishme ekonomike, por edhe qendër kulture. Këtu vinin edhe nga vende të tjera për të mësuar. Cicerroni e quan Apoloninë "qytet i madh e hijerëndë". Këtu, shtu si në Dyrrah, lulëzuan skulptura, mazaiku dhe muzika. Për rëndësinë e madhe që kishte, Apolonia u bë arnë luftimesh ndërmjet ilirëve, epiriotëve, maqedonasve e romakëve.

----------


## Albo

*Studiuesit botërore mbi Ilirët në rrjedhat e historisë*

Prof. Gjon Frani Ivezaj

Historia e popullit shqiptar, është e mbushur me ngjarje të lavdishme dhe data të rëndësishme plot fitore dhe humbje tragjike, që kanë lënë gjurmë të thella, gjatë shekujve të kaluar.

Me këtë temë të preferuar, gjithnjë janë marrë dje dhe sot autorë vendas dhe të huaj, të cilët e kanë parë historinë e popullit tonë në këndvështrime të ndryshme.

Shumë zona dhe qytete të civilizuara (për kohën), kanë qenë objekt studimi dhe përshkrimi të përgjithshëm, por edhe në mënyrë të veçantë, sipas peshës dhe rëndësisë, që zë secili nga këto qendra të rëndësishme të banuara.

Në këtë pjesë të Shkodrës dhe Malësisë, sipas autorëve të vjetër, banorët e qytetit të mirënjohur antik, nuk quheshin popull barbarë.

Historianët, flasin shumë për studimet ilirike dhe shkruan shumë për ilirizmin. Mbi të gjithë, dominonte mendimi i konsoliduar dhe provuar historikisht, se ilirët kishin qenë gjithnjë në këto territore, ku, ende janë sot. Ka shumë të dhëna nga historianët, gjeografët, filozofët të ndryshëm, që kanë shumë të dhëna për Ilirizmin dhe shumë fise të tjera ilire.

Kështu, sipas autorëve të rëndësishëm antikë, që nga ato (letrare) nga Homeri, Hesiodi, Virgjili, Herodoti, Turkiditi, Isokrati, Skylaksi, Skymna, Pilibi, Apollodori, Straboni, Plini, Lukami, Ptolemeo, që luajnë rolin e rëndësishëm të dardanëve dhe fiseve të etruskëve.

Me themelimin e Romës e të Athinës, Raguzës, Kretës dhe të Trojës, Nissusit (Nishi i sotëm), Mikena, e të gjithë qyteteve të ndërtuara prej fisit estrukëve dardanë dhe fiseve të tjera, që ishin prej trungut të pellazgëve.

Të gjitha këto fise, sipas burimeve historike, njihen qysh nga shekulli i VIII para Krishtit. Kjo vlen më shumë për estrukët dhe për shtrirjen e pellazgëve në Ballkanin Qendror. Po ashtu në Perendim dhe Veri të Europës, sikurse do të dëshmohet edhe në të gjithë zonën e brigjeve të Detit Mesme, në Veri të kontinentit të Afrikës, në Azinë e Vogël dhe deri në Indi. Kjo çështje megjithatë hap rolin politik dhe ekonomik të pellazgëve, si një Mbretëri me një shtrirje të gjërë Euro-Aziatike.

Filozofi i njohur gjerman Gotfried Ëilhem Laibnez (1647-1717), ishte ndër të parët, që u muar me historinë e studimeve rreth gjuhës dhe popullit shqiptar në letrën e tij të 10 dhjetorit 1707, e cila u citua në vitin 1897 në revistën “Albania” të Bukureshtit, deklarohet, se studimet e tij të librave shqipe, midis të cilëve, është edhe një fjalor, që e bindi, se shqipja është gjuhë e ilirëve të lashtë. Kështu, sipas shkrimeve të tjera, e në gjurmimet e arkivave europiane, cilësojnë, se gjuha shqipe është e para gjuhë, që është shkruar në Ballkan.

Studiuesi Hans Erik Tunman (1746-1788), historian suedez, professor në Universitetin e Halles në Gjermani, ishte një nga albanologët e parë, ku, studio shkencërisht origjinën e gjuhës dhe të popullit shqiptar. Ai, bëri kërkime në burimet antike greke dhe byzantine dhe studioj fjalorin tre gjuhësh greqisht-sllavisht dhe shqip (të botuar në vitin 1770), të historianit të mirënjohur Theodor Kavaljotit, në veprën e tij: “Hulumtime për historinë e popujve të Europës Lindore”.

Në vitin 1774, ai arriti në përfundimin shkencorë se shqiptarët janë populli i parë në Gadishullin e Ballkanit dhe vijues autokton të popullsisë së lashtë Ilire dhe se ata nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët as me sllavët as me grekët.

Po ashtu historian gjerman Bopp Franz, në veprën e tij: “Uber das Albanesischen”, shkruan në mënyrë të hapur ose sikurse thuhet botërisht, se gjuha shqipe dhe shqiptarët, nuk kanë asnjë motër në kontinentin e Europës. Ai, bazohet në strukturën gramatikore të gjuhës së lashtë shqipe.

Historiani austriak John Georg Von Hahn (1811-1869), i diplomuar në Universitetin e mirënjohur Haidelbergut. Ai shërbei si gjykatës në shtetin e sapoformuar grek, nën drejtimin e Mbretit të Bavarisë (Oton).

Ai, për më shumë bëri një seri studimesh me arvanitasit e Greqisë dhe me gjuhën e tyre shqipe, ku, në vitin 1854, botoi të plotë veprën themelore në tre vëllime: “Albanesische studien” (Studimet shqiptare), mbi kulturën, gjuhën dhe historinë e tyre.

Po ashtu me burimet antike u bind, se ilirët epirotë dhe maqedonët, nuk ishin grekë, por ishte populli më i vjetrë se ata kishin prejardhjen nga pellazgët e lashtë. Ai, ishte i pari, që studioj fjalorin e ilirishtes së vjetër, ku, drejtpërsëdrejti arriti të përfundimin, se gjuha shqipe ishte vijuese e ilirishtes, kurse ilirishtja rridhte nga pellazgjishtja. (Shih “Studimet shqiptare”, Tiranë, f.13-27, 378-339).

Sipas historianit gjerman Karl O’Muller, përshkruhet, se populli shqiptar, është populli më i vjetër parahistotik dhe origjina historike e tyre vjen nga antikiteti. (Shih, Muller Karl O “Pralegomena”, 1825)

Studiuesi Italo Arberesh (1846), bëri studimet e rrënjës, sankristishtes, persishtes, latinishtes, greqishtën klasikë dhe shqipe. Nga analiza kritike e shumë burimeve shkencore, ai arriti në përfundimin, se gjuha e popullit shqiptar, ishte ndër më të vjetrat e të gjithë popujve të Europës.

Filozofi dhe historian i mirënjohur Jacques Edëin, në veprën “Shqiptarët” (f.64), përshkruan, se pellazgët erdhën në Ballkan, diku nga fillimi i mileniumit të dytë para Krishtit, ku, sollën me vete gjurmët e qytetërimit të hershëm, që ishin zhvilluar në brigjet e dy lumenjëve të mëdhenj lindorë Eufratit dhe Nilit.

Në këtë rrugëtim të gjatë, pellazgët, u përhapën në të gjithë pellgun e Detit Egje, në Gadishullin Ballkanik edhe në Itali. Por, ata qëndruan më sëshumti në trevën jugore të Ballkanit, që më vonë u quajt Greqi. Ky autor vlerëson, se gjithë këto rajone njieshin si shtete pellazgjike, ku, asokohe Athina, Sparta, Mikena dhe Agrosi, ishin qendra të forta ekonomike e shoqërore pellazge. (Shih, “Pellazge”, f.43).

Historian Hesiodi, ishte ndër poetët më të njohur dhe më të rëndësishëm grek. Ai jetoi në shek. VIII-VII para Krishtit. Hesiodi, shkroi dy poema në Heksametër, ku, në njërën poemë “Theogonia”, u muar me krijimin e perendive, me përmbatje tërësisht mitologjike. Autori, ndër të tjera shkruan, se perënditë grekë, u muarën krejtësisht nga populli autokton pellazgët. Gjithashtu, kultura dhe shkrimi, prej botës pellazge u përhap nëpër Greqi dhe gradualisht në Gadishullin Ballkanik.

Po ashtu, historian tjetër Thukididi (Thucididis), lindi në Athinë rreth vitit 460 para Krishtit. Në vitin 424, ai ishte komandant i një njësie detare në Athinë, pranë ishullit Thasos. Ai, u muar edhe me studime historike, duke prekur shumë kulturën dhe trajtoi tema të rëndësishme për gjuhën dhe për çështje pellazge.

Studiuesi, la edhe shumë dëshmi të rëndësishme të drejtpërdrejta, për lashtësinë e ilirëve dhe sidomos për fisin e Taulantëve, që hyri në luftë në përkrahje të Spartës, gjatë luftimeve në Gadishullin e Peloponezit. Ky fis ilir, tregoi trimëri të fortë e të patrembur, kundër ushtarëve të Gadishulllit të Peloponezit.

Sipas historianit grek Homeri, në mënyrë specifike, ai përshkruan Luftën e famshme të Trojës në kryeveprën e tij të mirënjohur “Ilida”, ku, populli ilir të fisit dardan me Mbretitn e tij Priami, luftuan heroikisht, për nderin e vendlindjes së tyre Troja. (Homeri, “Iliada”, III, 38.VII.89).

Historiani grek Apiani, i lindur në Aleksandri të Egjiptit, nga fundi i shekullit i para Krishtit, në vitin 70, shkroi historinë e Romës me 24 libra. Aty gjenden gjëra shumë të vlefshme, për ilirët dhe pellazgët, shtrirjen e tyre gjeografike si dhe për hisotrinë e tyre, sepse është populli më i lashtë para grekëve dhe romakëve. (Apiani, “Historia Romana” 4, Illyrike, 1 f.250).

Për më shumë, thuhet se ata, pra ilirët, ishin të parët, që morën civilizimin në Ballkan, ku, në vijimsi ndër shekuj kultivuan kulturën e vlerave të Europës.

Kështu Straboni, për pjesën Qendrore të Shqipërisë  të sotshme thotë, se: “Në Illyricum, jetonte një popull me emërin Epiriot, në vitin 20 të erës sonë.”

Edhe Georgaj grek, thoshte të vertetën, se aty ishin me të vërtetë banorët autoktonë epirotët, duke vërtetuar bindjen, se ky popull ishte i Epirit, i cili, me heroizëm luftonte shumë kundër forcave të armatosura të Perandorisë Romake asokohe.

Epiriotët, për më shumë përshkruheshin nga kronistët e kohës antike, si luftëtarë trima, të gatshëm gjithmonë për të mbrojtur Atdheun e tyre të shtrenjtë.

Sipas autorëve të huaj Skylaks dhe Appionit, thuhet, se popullsia autoktone e Shqipërisë së sotme, të zonave të Krujës, Lezhës, Shkodrës deri tek tokat e Malit të Zi (pra deri tek Birizinjumi i Serbisë së sotme), thuhej se ishte ilire. Për më shumë, ata shkruajnë: “Popullsia e atyre trevave ishte Kalaja e Mbretërisë Ilire e pamposhtur. Ajo vijonte deri në Bokën e Kotorrit, të cilët, luftonin kundër armiqve helenë dhe më vonë edhe kundër pushtuesve romakë, për të mbrojtur tokat dhe vijimsinë e kulturës ilire.” (Skylaks & Appion, V. Kaptina 2 f.221).

Edhe më vonë, do të shohim se kronistët dhe historinët e kohës, do të vijojnë të trajtojnë temen shqiptare dhe të historisë së lashtë të saj.

I tillë, është historiani i njohur Stefan Byzantini (“Urbibus et Populis”, Prishtinë, f.417)

Leksikografi i shquar me prejardhje nga Konstandinpoli, që jetoi në shek.VI mbas Krishtit, trajton shumë temën shqiptare. Në këtë mënyrë, shohim se leksioni i tij, ka një rëndësi shumë të madhe, për vetë faktin, se ai trajtoi historinë e Ilirisë, mbasi ai shkruan shumë gjerë dhe jep përshkrime mbi territorin e Ilirikumit dhe fiset e hershme autoktone ilire, kulturën e pasur të tyre për kohën, të cilat natyrshëm janë përfshirë në botimet e vjetra.

Për më tepër, ai shkruan për disa qytete ilirike, që nuk janë trajtuar nga shkrimtarët paraardhës. Po ashtu, autori shkruan, se në këto tërritore të pasura zhvillimi të administratës dhe qendrave të banimit, janë ruajtur disa fise të hershme autoktone ilire, që nuk ishin përmendur deri në atë kohë.

Në përshkrimet e tij, autori i quan ato banorë si qytetarë ilirë, pra me një prejardhje autoktone pellazgjike të lashtë autoktone. Në këtë grup fisesh, bëjnë pjesë epirotët, sipas autorit të sipërcituar.

Sipas studiuesit bashkëatdhetarë Spiro N. Konda, në librin: “Shqiptarët dhe problem pellazgjik” (Tiranë, 1964, f.231), thuhet se grekët, gjithnjë janë munduar të na shuajnë si popullsi autoktone ilire.

Edhe pse të gjithë tokat greke, ishin toka pellazgjike, helenët, thonin se ishin ata të parët në Ballkan. Por historia, flet të kundërten, ndonëse ‘Enciklopedia e Madhe Greke’, vijon të këmbngulë në kënvështrimin e saj të njëanshëm dhe aspak objektiv, duke e futur historinë në situatë të mjegullta.

Në opinionet e tyre të botuar si dëshmi prove sot, në shumë libra me karakter historik, shohim se në tërësi ata përputhen në një pikë të përbashkët, kur ruajnë udhen e vijimsisë së autoktonisë së trevave tona, të banuar natyrshëm, qysh herët nga paraardhësit tanë pellazgë dhe ilirët, të cilët e ngritën në nivele të dëshiruara përparimin e vendit të tyre, në përshtatje me kushtet dhe kohën kur ata vepruan.

Në punimet e veta hulumtuese shumëvjeçare, autori shqiptar Spiro N. Konda, shkruan, ndër të tjera, se: “Ilirët autoktonë, janë populli i parë, që kanë populluar dhe sjellë civilizimin e hershëm të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, në pjesën  Perëndimore të  Europës Juglindore.”

Autori, në shumë këndvështrime e kundërshton historiografinë e pasaktë greke, e cila nga ana e saj, është munduar të mohojë tezën e autoktonisë dhe vijimsisë së popullisë dhe qendrave të banimit të hershëm ilir, brenda territorit të madh të shtetit të Illirikumit.

Me dobësimin ekonomik dhe politiko-administrativ të trevave të administratës vendase të Ilirisë, shohim, se vijnë në trevat tona të pastra shumë kolonë sllavë nga Stepat dhe Malet Urale të Rusisë, që gjenden në pjesën e Europës Lindore.

Këto ardhacakë sllav, kur u dynden në shek. VI mbas Krishtit në trevat tona, u sollën në mënyrë barbare, duke tjetërsuar gjithçka autoktone ilire. Ata, vazhdimisht dhe në mënyrë sistematike ushtruan dhunë, raprezalje, krime, shfarosje barbare të popullisë auktone, shkatërruan civilizmin e kulturës ilire askohe, duke shkëputur barbarisht vijimsinë e saj shpirtërore dhe material, me pjesët e tjera të trungut të Europës Perendimore ose me fqinjët e saj, më të afërt si helenët dhe romakët.

Këto veprime, u bënë në mënyrë të vijueshme, që të zhduket sa më shumë të jetë e mundur historia dhe kultura amtare ilire.

Gradualisht dhe sistematikisht, shohim, se asokohe nga sllavët filloi në të shkruhet dhe përhapet gjerësisht metoda e gënjeshtrës, se: “Ilirë, sipas tyre janë të ardhur në Gadishullin e Ballkanit”, ndërsa serbët sllav sipas autorëve sllav, janë autoktonë, gjë e cila bie në kundërshtim, me realitetin e gjuhës së fakteve historike Ballkanike dhe Europiane.

Pra, jabanxhitë serb, u munduan të behen si zot të shtëpisë, në tokat e huaja iliro-shqiptare.

Ata, më vonë dhe gradualisht, sipas një plani të detajuar kolonizues, falë edhe aftësisë së përshtashmërisë dhe përhapjes së mitit të gënjeshtrës, u bindën në vetvete, se janë “autokton”. Për më tepër, ata arritën kështu të formojnë shtetin sllav dhe u bënë një fuqi e madhe në Ballkan.

Pika më kulmore e tyre shenohet periudha e Car Dushanit, që arriti të pushtoj Shqipërinë deri në dyert e Durrësit dhe më në jug e shtrinë pushtimin e tyre, në zonën pjellore të Kosovës, Maqedoninë, Malin e Zi, Gregorinë Bullgare, gjysmën e Bosnjës dhe arritën të zaptojnë pa ndërprerje gjysmën e territorëve të Dalmacisë.

Këto pushtime Mbretëria e Car Dushanit, i bëri në vitin 1321 deri më 1355. Duke përdorur forcën ushtarake, shumë territore, ranë në duart mizore të ushtrive pushtuese të Car Dushanit, të cilët, si objektiv primarë të tyre kanë pasur ç’popullimin, shkombëtarizmin dhe asimilimin në maksimum të banorëve dhe popullisë autoktone.

Në këto mizori sllave, ranë edhe trevat Arbërore, të cilat, kaluan një kalvar të pashembullt krimesh dhe masakrash antinjerezore për shekuj me radhë, duke u munduar të shuaj shqiptarët, gjuhën, fenë, zakonet, traditat, pra, të sllavizojë cdo gjë të identitetit të pastër shqiptarë.

Kur Car Dushani vdiq, tokat e pushtuara prej tij, mundën që të fitojnë lirinë. Ata, ranë më në fund, në dorë të principatave arbërore. Të  tillë ishin: Principatat e Balshajve, Kastriotëve, Topijasit, Muzakët etj.

Qysh nga viti 1355 deri me ardhjen e barbarëve të tjerë të Perandorisë Minore Turke (në Fushë Kosovë), populli i Arbërisë asokohe, provoi dhe jetoi në një liri ekonomike, politike, sociale dhe kulturore.

Por kjo nuk zgjati shumë, se pushtuesit e rinj otomane, do të bëjnë sërisht shkatërrime dhe barbarizime edhe më të mëdha, që ende nuk janë zbardhur si dhe sa duhet nga historianët e kohës dhe ato të periudhës së sotme modern të historisë së njërëzimit.

Në Arkivat e Stambollit, ruhet ende e freskët ngjyra e gjakut të krimeve të përbindshme, që taborret mizore turke, kanë ushtruar për 5 shekuj mbi popullin shqiptar dhe popujt e tjerë të Ballkanit.

Tokat shqiptare, gjithnjë kanë qenë në gojën e ujkut apo synimeve shoviniste të fqinjëve të huaj, të cilët, kanë pasur dhe kanë oreks, që të shkëpusin cope nga torta e majme e shqiptarëve autoktonë.

Në histori, ka mbetur e shënuar ardhja e barbarëve otomanë, në Gadishullin e Ballkanit në vitin 1392, mbas betejës së madhe në Fushë Kosovë, e cila udhëhiqej nga Car Llazari i Serbisë.

Në këtë betejë të njohur, në historinë e njerëzimit, si luftë kryqzatash, morën pjesë shqiptarët, sërbët, vllahët, bullgarët, grekët. Ushtria pushtuese otomane, kryesohej nga përbindshi i famshem në krime Sulltan Vdekjeprurës Murati I-rë.

Në betejën e përgjashme, ishte në krye të ushtrisë apo forcave ushtarake shqiptare edhe Gjon Kastrioti, babai i Gjergj Kastriotit Heroit tonë Kombëtar.

Ushtritë e bashkuara ballkanike, kundër një armiku të përbashket të Perandorisë Otomane të Bosforit, pësuan disfatë të madhe, mbasi armiqt ishin më të organizuar dhe të armatosur gjerë në dhëmbë, më mjetet më modern të kohës. Midis të humburve në këtë betejë sfiduese, ku, varej fati i popujve të Ballkanit, ishin edhe shqiptarët.

Kështu deri në vitin 1389, kur ushtritë e panumërta turke fituan betejën, ata mënjeherë filluan të hakmarren ndaj kundështarëve të tyre, duke nisur të nënshtrojnë shtetet, mbretëritë dhe princat, që i rezistuan pushtimit të tyre. Këtë fat të zi, kishin edhe tokat arbërore.

Ky pushtim i gjatë, vijoi pandërprerje deri më 28 Nëntor 1912, kur plaku i urtë mjekërbardhë Ismail Bej Qemali, dhe patriotët e tjerë të shquar, si: ish zv/Kryeministri në Qeverinë e re të Vlorës Imzot Nikollë Kaçorri, Ministri i Financave liberatori Luigj Gurakuqi, etj., në qytetin historik të Vlorës, shpallën Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë nga Perandoria Otomane, e cila ishte plasaritur dhe po pësonte kalbëzimin dhe tjetërsimin e pashmagshëm të plotë…

Në vitin 1572, përfundimisht trevat shqiptare arbërore, ranë nën sudimin e flamurit barbar të gjysmëhenës turke, e cila rifilloi sërisht masakrat e përbindshme, kundër popullsisë së pafajshme, duke vra e prerë gjatë 5 shekujve qindra e mijëra gra, fëmijë, pleq etj.

Ata, menjëherë filluan planin e islamizmimit me dhunë të pashembullt të trevave tona, fenomen që vijoi pandërpreje për një kohë të gjatë. Otomanët barbarë, përdoren metodën e kërbaçit, taksen e xhizies, për të krishterët katolik dhe ortodoks shqiptarë, dhe u bënin lëshime e u jepnin privilegje atyre, që konvertoheshin në fenë e pushtuesit islam. 

Kështu trojet e shqiptarëve, gradualisht ranë në sundimin e plotë të mizorisë së osmanëve të pashpirt, të cilët, pamëshirë kudo filluan të shkatërrojnë çdo gjë, tokat, kulturën përparimtare ekzistuese, djegin gjithçka, shtëpitë e qyteteve dhe qendrave të tjera të banimit në periferi të tyre, vrasin pamëshirë pleq, fëmijë, gra dhe nëna shtatzëne, që nuk konvertoheshin në fenë islame.

Të imponuar nga dhuna e madhe dhe e papërshkruar turke asokohe, duke mos pasur rrugë dalje tjetër, për mbijetesë, popullsia arbërore, pa dëshirë, filloi në mënyrë masive të marrë rrugën e emigracionit politik, në drejtim të vendeve të tjera të Europës, ku, nuk kishte shkelur ende këmba barbare e pushtuesve të huaj otoman. Atje, ku, ata, u vendosën në dhe të huaj, arbëreshët tanë, lanë gjurmë të thella të identitetit të tyre nga toka e të parëve të Arbërisë.

Arbëreshët e gjakut të shprishur, asnjëherë nuk harruan, se janë arbërorë të Gjergj Kastriotit, ku, në vendet apo zonat e tjera, ku u vendosën ruajtën dashurinë për familjen, varret e të parëve të tyre, të cilët, i kujtonin me shumë nostalgji, duke i përjetuar në shumë këngë dhe vjersha me tharm të thekshëm patriotik. Atje ata vijuan të ruajnë gjuhën, kulturën, fenë, zakonet, traditat, doket etnike, emërat e fëmijëve të tyre, nipave dhe mbesave si arbërorë, i trashëguan gjatë shekujve brez mbas brezi…

----------

